# Wade Fishing Lures POC Region with Captain Jason



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Wow, what a day!! Kind of the "perfect storm" having very capable fishermen at the right time and place. Wading with lures with Chet Couvillon and crew. Thanks Chet for the business! Enjoyed watching you guys wear them out! 
Captain Jason Wagenfehr.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868

#drakewaterfowl #columbia #costa #bayflatslodge #shoalwater #coastlinetrailers #portlavacaautogroup #saltwater #yamaha #quackquack #brinsonpowersports #oldvictoriaoutfitters â€" at Bay Flats Lodge.


----------

